# Bobcat trappin



## Joe A V (Oct 3, 2007)

I live in PA and have recieved a bobcat harvest permit. I know a little bit about these animals. but does anyone have experince trapping bobcats and willing to give me some tips or suggestions on trapping them.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Joe. I'm sorry, but I have never trapped bobcats before as I dont have them in my area. I wish I did. Hopefully someone will chime in and give you some pointers.


----------



## foss23 (Aug 30, 2007)

when we have caught our bobcats we have been trapping for fisher. We set up a teepee style setup with deer scraps for bait. I guess that is the only way i have caught them


----------



## Joe A V (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks Foss ill check it out


----------



## Snowshark (Jan 31, 2007)

We get them in our Fisher sets too. I make a cubby with a 160 Coni and bait it with Fresh meat and some long distance call lure with skunk scent in it.


----------



## AKTrapper_2 (Aug 9, 2007)

No experience with bobcats but some with lynx. Make very simple cubby sets at the base of trees. A couple large sticks going from the ground (maybe 18" out from base) up to the trunk. Attach bait to tree at back of cubby. Place trap just inside the mouth of the cubby. Bed/cover trap enough to break the outline. Use guide and stepping sticks. Also place a couple small sticks under the larger ones (sticking up out of the ground like a mini stockcade fence) just enough to deter the cat from going behind the cubby to the bait. Hang an attractor over the trap about cat head height. Use a good lure also.

Pole sets, like those used for marten and fisher work too. Use a little bit larger diameter pole for cats.

Good luck.


----------



## tsc3894 (Oct 25, 2007)

hey joe i have the same problem live in stroudsburg here got my permit last month and need some pointers too good luck!!


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

this is my first year trapping seriously but ive rode with some very good trappers and read lotsa books etc
A dirt hole set with a bird wing suspended over it and feathers strewn about appeal to them immensly because a large portion of a bobcats hnting is done by sight 
another is cubbies already described
or a scratch up set(google) :2cents:


----------



## keystone (Nov 6, 2007)

i haven't personaly trapped any bobcats but i've read alot and i've watched some videos and you should look for scat, bobcats will often use the same place kinda like a litterbox for a domestic cat, thats a good place to put a set. hang one or two turkey feathers about 4 ft off the ground above the set and you can place your lure up high on a tree branch so they work the set a little longer. you can also make an obvious walkthru with rocks or sticks it doesn't seem to bother them. hope this helps but like i said this is just info that iv'e read and watched so no promises.


----------



## Joe A V (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank u Keystone. Ive heard alot about that litter box thing, however like anything else in PA its gonna be like 10 times harder to find.


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

Bobcat urine works great in most sets too. Just sprinkle some around your set.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Make sure it is legal to use the feather above, in ne you cant have bait visible from above within 30 feet of a foothold trap, that is to keep birds of prey from coming down and landing on the set, only stuff like cristmas tinsel is legal though.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Joe where at in Pa. do you live :beer:


----------



## Joe A V (Oct 3, 2007)

natrona heights near pittsburgh


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

scratch up set can be used as a remake usually. where you "scratch up" debris on a bait like a bobcat would with just a little bit showin and optoinal is a dirt hole angling under the mound with lure or bait. sqirt a little urine and you are ready to go


----------



## trapper16 (Dec 12, 2007)

the fether works good but wut is a scratch up set???


----------



## trapper16 (Dec 12, 2007)

thanx


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Cats like to cover up whatever is left from the kill, if it is more than they can eat......Thanks!


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

If you're still needing help... shoot me a PM. My dad and I are REALLY BIG into cats so I think we could really help you. Let me know and I'll get some step by step pictures of how we do it for you and send them your way! We use mostly footholds so I can get you walk-thrus, cubbies, den sets, etc. :beer:

Curt


----------

